# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  چند سوال راجع به ترمیم داشتم+ نمره هام

## aliroshani

سلام دوستان  ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنین من تقریبا هیچی راجع به ترمیم نمیدونم.
دوستان این ها نمره های من هست


حالا سوالات من:
اول اینکه به نظرتون کدوم ها رو بیشتر لازمه ترمیم کنم، دوم اینکه باید از کجا اقدام کنه برا ترمیم سوم اینکه بعضی جاها شنیدم اگه حتی ترمیم کنم شاید تاثیر نداشته باشه تو کنکور نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## aliroshani

دوستان من رشته ام ریاضیه و حدود رتبه دو سه هزار تو بهترین حالت رو میخام

----------


## hero93

سلام اونهایی که تخصصی هستند و نمره کمتری داری تو اولویت هستند 
باید بری یه مدرسه بزرگسال ثبت نام کنی کارنامه دو قطعه عکس و فتو کپی هم می خواد 
نباید به شاید اگر اما و... توجهی کنی 
اگه رتبه دو سه هزار می خوای اونم ریاضی خیلی احتیاجی به ترمیم  نیست البته دنیای کنکور رو هم نباید با امتحانات تشریحی اشتباه بگیرید و مغرور بشید 
سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم

----------


## Alir3zaa

دیفرانسیل و فیزیک پیش ات رو حتما ترمیم کن ، شیمی سوم رو هم همینطور
ترمیم اینا به درد کنکورت هم میخورن. فیزیک پیش که تقریبا حفظیات اش رو در حین ترمیم کامل یاد میگیری. دیفرانسیل هم یه دید کلی پیدا میکنی
شیمی سوم هم ترمیم کنی خوبه

عمومی ها رو نظری ندارم... یعنی به نظرم اونقدرا به کنکورت کمک نمیکنه... اینکه خط به خط کتاب رو بخونی و خودآزمایی ها رو حفظ کنی و... به نظرم زیاد به درد کنکور نمیخوره

من نظرم اون 3 تا هست. به ترتیب:
دیفرانسیل ، فیزیک پیش ، شیمی 3

حالا اگه وقت اضافی آوردی میتونی بقیه رو هم ترمیم کنی

ولی رتبه ی 2000 یا 3000 فکر نکنم نیازی به ترمیم ادبیات ها داشته باشی

----------


## aliroshani

> سلام اونهایی که تخصصی هستند و نمره کمتری داری تو اولویت هستند 
> باید بری یه مدرسه بزرگسال ثبت نام کنی کارنامه دو قطعه عکس و فتو کپی هم می خواد 
> نباید به شاید اگر اما و... توجهی کنی 
> اگه رتبه دو سه هزار می خوای اونم ریاضی خیلی احتیاجی به ترمیم  نیست البته دنیای کنکور رو هم نباید با امتحانات تشریحی اشتباه بگیرید و مغرور بشید 
> سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم


خیلی ممنون از جوابتون،  اطلاع دارین کل هزینه اش چهقدر میشه من با توجه به حرف های کاربری که راهنمایی کردن و نظر خودم میخام احتمالا چهار تاشو ترمیم کنم کل هزینه اش چه قدر میشه؟

----------


## hero93

> خیلی ممنون از جوابتون،  اطلاع دارین کل هزینه اش چهقدر میشه من با توجه به حرف های کاربری که راهنمایی کردن و نظر خودم میخام احتمالا چهار تاشو ترمیم کنم کل هزینه اش چه قدر میشه؟


 قبلا من  برای یه نفر ثبت نام کردم واحدی 4 هزار تومن بود بعد سال 95 هر درس 25 هزار تومن بعدش برای یه نفر دیگه می خواستم ثبت نام کنم گفتند هر درس شده 50 تومن الان هم همین حدودهاست

----------


## aliroshani

> قبلا من  برای یه نفر ثبت نام کردم واحدی 4 هزار تومن بود بعد سال 95 هر درس 25 هزار تومن بعدش برای یه نفر دیگه می خواستم ثبت نام کنم گفتند هر درس شده 50 تومن الان هم همین حدودهاست


مگه نمی گفتن هر درس 10 تومنه؟ یعنی واسه ثبت نامم پولی می گیرن؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 

اگه کسی دیپلمه ی نظام قدیم باشه - منظورم اینه که دیپلمو بین سالای 84 تا 95 گرفته باشه - اگه بخواد چنتا از درسای سوم دبیرستانشو ترمیم کنه ، اونوقت مطابق با کتابای سال یازدهم باید امتحان بده ، یا اینکه امکان این هست که با کتابای نظام قدیم ، هم امتحان بده ... ؟؟؟

ممنون می شم اگه کسی چیزی در این باره می دونه ، من و بقیه رو راهنمایی کنه ....

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 
اگه کسی دیپلم نظام قدیم باشه - منظورم اینه که دیپلمشو بین سالای 84 تا 95 گرفته باشه - و قصد داشته باشه چنتا از درسای سوم دبیرستانشو ترمیم کنه ، آیا داخل امتحان نهایی که شرکت می کنه ، دروس امتحانی رو مطابق کتابای سال یازدهم نظام جدید باید امتحان بده یا اینکه امکان این وجود داره که مطابق با کتابای دوره ی خودش ازش امتحان نهایی بگیرن ... ؟

اگه کسی جواب این سوال می دونه مممنون میشم که بنده و بقیه رو راهنمایی کنه ...

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام 
> اگه کسی دیپلم نظام قدیم باشه - منظورم اینه که دیپلمشو بین سالای 84 تا 95 گرفته باشه - و قصد داشته باشه چنتا از درسای سوم دبیرستانشو ترمیم کنه ، آیا داخل امتحان نهایی که شرکت می کنه ، دروس امتحانی رو مطابق کتابای سال یازدهم نظام جدید باید امتحان بده یا اینکه امکان این وجود داره که مطابق با کتابای دوره ی خودش ازش امتحان نهایی بگیرن ... ؟
> 
> اگه کسی جواب این سوال می دونه مممنون میشم که بنده و بقیه رو راهنمایی کنه ...


 تا شهریور و دی امسال قطعا با کتابای نظام قدیم.
 خرداد احتمال خیلی زیاد بازم با نظام قدیم میشه.
 برای بعدش نمی دونم.!!

----------


## ehsan7777777

> تا شهریور و دی امسال قطعا با کتابای نظام قدیم.
>  خرداد احتمال خیلی زیاد بازم با نظام قدیم میشه.
>  برای بعدش نمی دونم.!!


این حرفو بر اساس چه منبعی میگین .... ؟
آیا از مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتین و پرسیدین و انجوری بهتون جواب دادن ؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> این حرفو بر اساس چه منبعی میگین .... ؟
> آیا از مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتین و پرسیدین و انجوری بهتون جواب دادن ؟


نه ازجایی نپرسیدم.
دلیلم اینه ، تا اخر امسال ، بچه های نظام جدید هیچ امتحان نهایی نداشتن و ندارن.
شهریور که برنامه امتحان نهاییش اومده. طبق نظام قدیمه.
دی ماه هم ، قطعا هست ، به ویژه اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه ، چون تقاضا برای ترمیم معدل فقط از طرف نظام قدیماست.
فقط خرداد سال دیگه ، چون برای اولین بار امتحان نهایی نظام جدید داریم ، نمی دونم برای نظام قدیم هم برگزار میکنن یا فقط نظام جدید.

----------


## Mysterious

> نه ازجایی نپرسیدم.
> دلیلم اینه ، تا اخر امسال ، بچه های نظام جدید هیچ امتحان نهایی نداشتن و ندارن.
> شهریور که برنامه امتحان نهاییش اومده. طبق نظام قدیمه.
> دی ماه هم ، قطعا هست ، به ویژه اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه ، چون تقاضا برای ترمیم معدل فقط از طرف نظام قدیماست.
> فقط خرداد سال دیگه ، چون برای اولین بار امتحان نهایی نظام جدید داریم ، نمی دونم برای نظام قدیم هم برگزار میکنن یا فقط نظام جدید.


میشه سایتی که برنامه رو گذاشته بدید؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> میشه سایتی که برنامه رو گذاشته بدید؟


http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/notic...hrivar97-1.pdf

----------


## ehsan7777777

> نه ازجایی نپرسیدم.
> دلیلم اینه ، تا اخر امسال ، بچه های نظام جدید هیچ امتحان نهایی نداشتن و ندارن.
> شهریور که برنامه امتحان نهاییش اومده. طبق نظام قدیمه.
> دی ماه هم ، قطعا هست ، به ویژه اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه ، چون تقاضا برای ترمیم معدل فقط از طرف نظام قدیماست.
> فقط خرداد سال دیگه ، چون برای اولین بار امتحان نهایی نظام جدید داریم ، نمی دونم برای نظام قدیم هم برگزار میکنن یا فقط نظام جدید.


ممنون دوست عزیز از وقتی که گذاشتی و به سوالم جوابم دادی ... 
با در نظر گرفتن این چیزی که شما گفتی این نظام جدیدیا ، امتحان نهایی داخل سال یازدهمشون که معادل سال سوم دبیرستان ما هست رو ندارند .. درسته ؟
خوب اگه جواب سوال بالا " بله " هست ، پس این نظام جدیدا دیپلمشو رو تو بعد از گذروندن چه سالی بهشون میدن ؟( یازدهم یا دوازدهم؟)
(برای مثال ما دیپلممون رو بعد از گذروندن سوم دبیرستان بهمون دادن، که میشه معادل یازدهم الآن ... ولی تفاوتش اینه که توی اون سال امتحان نهایی داشتیم ... )

ممنون میشم اگه کسی جواب سوال بالا رو میدونه ، بنده رو راهنمایی کنه ...

----------


## ehsan7777777

> نه ازجایی نپرسیدم.
> دلیلم اینه ، تا اخر امسال ، بچه های نظام جدید هیچ امتحان نهایی نداشتن و ندارن.
> شهریور که برنامه امتحان نهاییش اومده. طبق نظام قدیمه.
> دی ماه هم ، قطعا هست ، به ویژه اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه ، چون تقاضا برای ترمیم معدل فقط از طرف نظام قدیماست.
> فقط خرداد سال دیگه ، چون برای اولین بار امتحان نهایی نظام جدید داریم ، نمی دونم برای نظام قدیم هم برگزار میکنن یا فقط نظام جدید.


ممنون دوست عزیز از وقتی که گذاشتی و به سوالم جوابم دادی ... 
با در نظر گرفتن این چیزی که شما گفتی این نظام جدیدیا ، امتحان نهایی داخل سال یازدهمشون که معادل سال سوم دبیرستان ما هست رو ندارند .. درسته ؟
خوب اگه جواب سوال بالا " بله " هست ، پس این نظام جدیدا دیپلمشو رو تو بعد از گذروندن چه سالی بهشون میدن ؟( یازدهم یا دوازدهم؟)
(برای مثال ما دیپلممون رو بعد از گذروندن سوم دبیرستان بهمون دادن، که میشه معادل یازدهم الآن ... ولی تفاوتش اینه که توی اون سال امتحان نهایی داشتیم ... )

ممنون میشم اگه کسی جواب سوال بالا رو میدونه ، بنده رو راهنمایی کنه ...

----------


## matrooke

اینکه مثلا امتحانی رو که ۱۸ گرفتی بری ترمیم که شاید بالا ۱۹ بشی فکر نکنم خیلی تغییری برات ایجاد کنه
من از چند جا که دیدم برای نمرات ۱۷ به پایین میگن
دیف و  فیزیک پیش و(اگر خواستی شیمی۳) رو ترمیم کن دگ بیشتر ازین منطقی نیست واقعا نمراتت خوبن.
با بری مدرسه بزرگسالان
حواست هم باشه کلا یک دوره شرکت پیتونی کنی(دوره ها:خرداد،شهریور،دی)
برای هر امتحان هم تقریبا ۳۰ تومن میگیرن(پول برگه و اینجور چیزاس)البته الان گرون شده شاید :Yahoo (21): 
اگرم نمرت کم بشه حساب نمیشه همون بیشتره رو میزارن
اینارو تو سایت کانون دیدم
موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------

